
Ajit Pai faces rare criticism from GOP senator on rural broadband failures - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/ajit-pai-faces-rare-criticism-from-gop-senator-on-rural-broadband-failures/
======
adventured
The obvious solution to rural broadband, is to accelerate the deployment of
LEO satellite broadband like Starlink. It's radically cheaper than deploying
fiber to the home across areas with population densities of 10 or 20 people
per sq km. The cost to deploy fiber all over rural America is crazy vs the
size of the customer base that will use it (more so given rural America
continues to shrink).

As a taxpayer I'd be fine with the US Government providing loans to be split
between several companies (SpaceX, OneWeb, etc), to be put exclusively into
making this happen in three or four years instead of seven or eight. Have any
relevant government agencies assist in accelerating it, whether NASA or DARPA.

------
Blinks-
Considering how many farmers vote Republican I'm almost surprised this issue
is not raised more often in red states.

